# Solved: HP Recovery CD Won't Finish, get error



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have an HP Pavilion 8754C, WinME. I needed to run the recovery CD's. I have run them before to restore all the files HP put on this computer originally. Each time before the CD's worked fine.

This time I put in CD #1, went through the process, the CD started inflating files. This went on for a few minutes. Then it came to this file and said an error or something like that.

(WK) - Restore/Temp/A0000019.cpy
(WK) - Restore/Temp/A0000020.cpy

Said to restart set up. After doing this a few times, I changed CD drives. Did the same thing. I can see a tiny scratch on the CD. I have been very careful with my CD and I have come to the conclusion they get scratched from putting them in the CD Drives. I don't know of any other way.

I am wondering if this is the problem thought. CD's get scratched and still work. 

Now the computer is worse then it ever was. Each time I boot up, it has to go through this long process of upgrading the files, that apparently got on there before the CD errored. It does this each time. Seems to take about 5 minutes. Some programs don't work, like OutLook Express. Other programs are touch and go, they don't want to work. My mouse also has problems. It will work just fine then all a sudden its hard to get it to move around and click where I need to click on the screen. 

There is also a second CD that needs to be used to get all the files in correctly. I did notice on the 1st CD some of the things that did manage to get installed was so garbage stuff that I don't need or care for, not important files to run the system. 

I don't know what to do. I can't buy XP, I need this CD to work so I can fix my computer.

Any one have any solutions?? Sure need some help.

Thank you

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Since you are having a problem with the disks..have you tryed the Windows ME system restore option?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Are you talking about where you go into help click on "Use System Restore"? If so, this has not worked in a long time. It worked once for me and that was all.

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

What I did once when I had a scratched cd was to copy the cd and paste it to the desktop to a new folder...obviously since the scratch was there all the files would not copy. When I got to the first one that would not copy I then knew where the scratch began...want to try that?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

How do I get it to install from the folder on desktop? Then also get the second CD to continue installing when the 1st one is done?

Would like to try this to see if most of the files would get install.

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I was assuming you had a cd writer??? And make new cds. If you do the idea is to find out how many files will not copy....ya see you will be asked to skip the damaged file as the transfer occurs....in doing so you will be able to determine the names of and how many files are damaged. If its only a short list and not a huge one then it may be doable.
Put the seperate cds in seperate folders.

Also on the other hand this will tell us if the cds are actually damaged or if the problem lies elsewhere.

Most files?? I dont like that idea....we want to get all the files....right down to the last little bit. That way you have known good copies.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You might contact HP. Most of the PC makers will provide new cds for a nominal fee.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Also, I went to HP and can't find that model number  Are you sure you typed it correctly?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, let me see here, I will type the info in again.

HP Pavilion 8754C.

I have contacted HP a few times now. They do "not" support this computer, its too old for them to support now. One of the tech's I talked to, well I did the inst. chat. He told me to use the recovery CD's to reformat my hard drive and go from there. 

I said... if the CD is the problem and its messing up at the exact spot every time, won't it do it when I reformat the hard drive when it gets to that place on the CD where its copying the files again? 

He said, its possible, but go ahead and reformat anyway and lets hope for the best.

Well I didn't to it cause logic tells me if... its the CD is damaged and won't go past this one place on the CD, then reformatting my hard drive it will do the same thing, then I am stuck with out a computer to use what so ever.

They don't have replacement CD's. They don't have any help what so ever except to tell me to reformat the hard drive. 

Yes, I do have a CD writer.. But remember I am a totaly dummy to doing this stuff and every thing has to be explained to me in step by step. I do know how to burn CD's. But I am not sure how to do what Bandit said to do. I mean, if its just a process of copying the CD to my desktop or where ever in a file, I can do that, I think. Then just going to the CD program to copy to CD. Or, I have this program that will copy one CD to another. This is basically what I know to do. I don't know how to look for errors or anything like that. 

Also I don't understand how this is going to tell me what files are messed up. I am not experienced in anything but genealogy. But that is the extent of my knowledge basically. I hate to work on computers, cause there is so much I don't know. And so much I just don't understand. 

I really appreciate all the help I can get..... Cathy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, it sounds like a mess. What you might look for is an inexpensive copy of Windows ME and go the format route and reinstall Windows.

I don't think trying to copy the cd to a folder on the desktop will work, but you can sure give it a try. As for burning another copy, my best guess is that it's going to hang in the same place. Have you tried cleaning it with a damp lint free cloth...........


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I have tried cleaning it. I thought if I cleaned it any more I would wipe it clean of anything on it. Didn't help at all. 

I have looked for an inexpensive copy of WinME, but have not been able to find it. I don't know if I could even install it with all there is to do. I don't have a boot up disk and not sure I can do that either.

Thanks you, Cathy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

A boot disk can be dowloaded, but, if I'm not mistaken, a ME install cd should be bootable. You could also look for a cheap copy of Windows 98. ME was kind of a convoluted upgrade anyway


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

My idea was to find the corrupted files and replace them in a new folder from your hard drive so you can write a good cd,,as the files are transferred you will be notified of bad files....you can write those down,,,search them and replace them in the folder with good files from your hard drive..if you format you will not be able to do that. I have done this. Its not the easiest way to go but look at it this way...what have you got to lose?

Make a new folder on your desktop,,open the folder,,have the cd in the drive and go right click it (example if its drive D: do not open drive D just right click the drive)...select copy....go to the folder...right click select paste.

You will see the files being transferred and any error that comes up will give you a choice,,,write the info down word for word,,,then you should be offered the choice to skip the file..skip it and continue...it will be normal for it to immediately stop and another file will be shown...repeat the step above.

What we are hoping for is that its not a massive amount of files that are damaged. Not so much you cannot write them down and search them later....also later we will worry about the writing part...you have to get past the copying stage first.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, I must be doing something wrong. I have tried every way I know to copy that CD. It just don't work. I am running ME in case the instructions are different. 

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Goto my computer,,,have the cd in the drive...right click the cd drive and select copy. Or maybe minumize the windows and left click then hold it and slide it over to the folder window?

Copy and paste works the same in ME.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Went to My Computer, when I "right" click on it, the window that comes up, does not have "copy" in it. Then I tried to slide it off into the Desktop file I made. Got a message saying I could not do that, did I want to make a shortcut to it.

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

What I did was open up N: where the CD is located. I selected all, then clicked on Copy to, (folder in Desktop). All copied. Will this work? There was no error's. They all copied right into the file on Desktop. The files are.

A. PAQ
BOOT
BOOTCAT
BOOTIMG
COPYDISK
F.PAQ
G.PAQ
LST
STARTUP

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes thats good.

Ok copy disk two in another folder. After thats finished remind me we have to measure the size of the folders.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, copied second CD to file on Desktop.

You said... "After thats finished remind me we have to measure the size of the folders."

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Right ok there are 2 things to keep in mind here. The size of the folder should be really close to that of the cd that you copied from....since you had no errors I doubt you will find much difference.
To do this right click the folder and select properties...the size will be shown. Do the same with the matching cd. This is only a check and I honestly think now that the cds are good...the cd drives are working as well. 

Since I expect this to be the case I need time to think of the next approach...or someone who has the idea now will post. Please be patient.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

When I selected all and copied the files to the folders on Desktop, I looked at the size of each CD, from the N: drive. Just now checking properties on each file folder on Desktop, they are exactly the same as each CD stated in N: drive. Or do I need to check file size for the CD's some other way?

Thanks you, will wait.. Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I expected that because you mentioned no errors...its not the cds. You did exactly what I asked.

Ok I ve been thinking...in your first post the files you mentioned are windows system restore files. Temp meaning it is not reading the cd,,it is going to the TEMP folder for some reason.


> Restore/Temp/A0000019.cpy
> Restore/Temp/A0000020.cpy


One reason a file would try to restore is if its spyware. I know this sounds silly but if you think about it nothing else makes sense. One way we can look at some of what is going on in your computer is to post a log with a program named hijackthis. If you look around you will see this is a very common practice. It shows a lot of whats going on..remember IT DOES NOT DEFINE GOOD FROM BAD. So be sure to only save a log then close the program,,,check no boxes without guidance.
I ve included a link below which is a tutorial of how to post a hijackthis log, and the download is there as well. There is good information here so take your time and learn as much as possible. Then post a log 

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial94.html

You are Welcome...from all of us Cathy.

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/hijackthis_sfx.php


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Do you want me to post the log here when I learn how to do it?

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi, I have finished it all and ready to post a log, I am just assuming you want it here.. So here it is, Cathy..

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:50:57 PM, on 8/20/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC\ISP6230\BROWSER\BARTSHEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC\ISP6230\BROWSER\BARTSHEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC\ISP6230\BROWSER\PPSHARED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC ACCELERATED\PEOPLEPC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMMRealtime] C:\Program Files\PC MightyMax\pcmm.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pa&ge with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC Accelerated\pac-page.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Refresh Pi&cture with Full Quality - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC Accelerated\pac-image.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/chuzzledeluxe/popcaploader_v7.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {192F9A01-8030-48CE-9BC6-B03DE3E613C6} (PeoplePC Web Installer) - https://www.peoplepc.com/ppcos/ISP60/Download/ppcwebi.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/262623ceedb9c32ffb05/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF148DBB-5B6D-4130-B2A1-661571E86260} (Playtime Games Launcher) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/oberonmajongescape/PTGameLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/msxml4.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {E36C5562-C4E0-4220-BCB2-1C671E3A5916} (Seagate SeaTools English Online) - http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/asp/tools/en/bin/npseatools.cab


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes here is good...thanks....It will take some time to look over so check back later.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

There is a problem that started not to long ago. Could have to do with not being able to totally install. I have a program called, "Sysinternals Process Explorer" I think. This is what it says in properties of the program. I can click on it and it shows what process are running. Quite often my mouse won't move right. Sticks, show, moves good then just a mixture of problems like that. Also every thing slows down. If I am putting together a puzzle near impossible to move pieces.

I noticed this one program seemed to be causing the problem when I went into this process program. It uses in a range of 80-90 some odd percent of the ram. When its running showing how much ram its using, it just keeps changing but have not seen it go under 84%. This is what the line looks like.

Process: STMGR.EXE
PID: 0XFFFDB9FB
CPU: 80-90+
Description: Microsoft (R) PC State Manager

Thought I would add this in case it was a problem along with the recovery.

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your log appears ok with one questionable program.

Ok that makes sense, that is part of the system restore program. I would like you to try 2 things but we will do them one at a time to see if the problem is fixed with the first one.

1. Click Start, Settings, and then click Control Panel.
2. Double-click the System icon. The System Properties dialog box appears.

NOTE: If the System icon is not visible, click "View all Control Panel options" to display it.

3. Click the Performance tab, and then click File System.
4. Click the Troubleshooting tab, and then check Disable System Restore.
5. Click OK. Click Yes, when you are prompted to restart Windows.

Give that a good test run and let us know.

If its already unchecked just stop at the point of discovering that and post here.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Candy asked me to look at the HijackThis log. I haven't had a chance to read the thread through but I see a couple of minor things that would not be related. I have to run out for a while now so I'll post back later today.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Thanks Cookiegal. Enjoy your time out


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thanks Cookiegal....Candy did what I was thinking.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi... Went to troubleshooting.. Now in your instructions you say... "check and uncheck"... Well, I don't know if you want me to click on the box there or not... 

In troubleshooting, not any of those are checked. They are all empty, with out anything in them. Not sure which was in enabled or disabled.

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Put a check in Disable System Restore,,,,,only that one. 
Click OK. Click Yes, when you are prompted to restart Windows.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok.. done.. Thank you for the explanation. When the computer was booting back up, it did it faster this time. Since the error in the #1 Recovery CD, each time I boot, it goes through this process each time I boot, saying... Preparing your system, this may take a few minutes. Showing files coming out of one folder, going into another. This seems to take about 5 minutes each time. But maybe not quite that long. But this time, It was lots faster... So far this is all I see that is different. What am I looking for in particular?

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Improved performance,,,,basically operating normally.

If this works then we need to get system restore operating properly. Hopefully we have nailed down at least in what program the problem lies.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is it still saying "preparing your system" ?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I checked one program I know I have not been able to get into since this happened to see if it was working now... Outlook Express. Still had the error that says, "Outlook Express could not start because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded".

So far have not noticed any other difference or improvements.

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, its still saying, "preparing your system". But its quicker going through that part now. Only difference I see there.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok thats a biggie,,,I have the outlook express regedit nailed down,, I think but I want you to make a backup. So lets get that accomplished because it is going to take me the rest of the evening to type the regedit up in steps that you can follow. Well maybe not that long..but I have to get supper too.

Go to Start on your desktop,,,,click Run
copy and paste the following in the run box and hit ok.

regedit /e reg.reg

A new blue box icon should appear on your desktop. Let us know when you have that accomplished.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, this would be an Icon that looks sort of like a rubics cube, and the name of it is "reg", with out quotes. If so, then done.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok great,,now you have a registry backup..so don t install programs or uninstall. Unless guided from someone here. If so we will have to make another backup. (not difficult) I only mention it so that you are aware that changes made after this point change the registry while the backup does not change.

I have to go do supper now so it will be about an hour at least before I reply again.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thank you, Glad you explained. No telling what whims I might get, sitting here doing nothing... hehehe.. So now I know what not to do.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi again, I ve found a problem with my procedure. I need to find out if you can re install outlook express from your cds. Could be a while.
In the meantime you could try this safe windows utility. Maybe it will repair the damaged registry. If you have questions about what you see please feel free to ask as I am doing this from memory (which is nt that great) and I may leave a step out leaving you with a question.
Goto Start then Run and copy then paste this in the run box and click ok.
Scanreg /r
if it does nt work try
scanreg /f
hit ok and I think you will get an error telling you about the disk not being available. Select y for yes hit enter and then restart.
I may have the operating systems confused but it will either work or it will do nothing. So no worries. 
You will get a blue screen informing you of the progress of the scan as its going.
Now like I said this is from memory....so let me know if I m confused.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

The only CD I have with Outlook Express is the HP Recovery CD's. I do have IE6 on my computer. But for some unknown reason to me, some times I can get it to work, some times not. Then since this has happened, it don't do anything when I try to install it. Seems it installs, then says the computer needs to be restarted, then I click ok. Then it does its thing of preparing your system. Computer finishes booting up, and just like it was.. Get that error I mentioned above when I try to go into Outlook express. 

Before when I could or couldn't install, I was caught in like a loop. I can not remember how what happened first. But had to restart computer to maybe finish set up. Then when I did, said it did not finish set up, continue? If I continue would do the same thing over and over. 

Ok.. So guess I answered your question. Will go do the rest.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Probably because IE and Outlook express are tied together. Which is normal. Have a problem with one and chances are you will have a problem with the other.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not quite sure what was suppose to happen... I did both of them. Just as soon as I paste one in the run box, and click ok, a dos screen comes up with the following on it.

Windows Registry Checker
Usage: Scan Reg [/options>]

<options>
? isplays Usage.
Backup :Backup the registry & related system configuration files
Restore :Choose a back up to restore
Fix : Repair the registry.
Comment="<comment>"
: Adds the specified comment to the CAB file while backing up.

Did not tell me to restart the computer or anything.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't know why that green happy face is there, suppose to be a ": D" for : Displays.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

lol Ok thats progress...I could not remember
Scanreg /fix
At the present time I am trying to discover which HP cab folder contains Outlook express...absolutely needed for the procedure. So keep us updated.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok.. did that.. Two boxes came up. Top one, Windows registry Checker, says in box, Rebuilding the registry requires restarting windows.. etc... Clicked OK on that one, then the second one, under this one was visable. Said on it, Windows Registry Checker. Then a line moved across in a box, then the computer restarted. Prepairing your system, again, then came on afterwards.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

And outlook express? how is that program?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Still has the error.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok thanks Cathy,,,At the moment i am at a standstill...so I am going to break till tomorrow and allow others who may have an idea to post. If I come up with what I am looking for I will post but at present the search goes on.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please go *HERE* to run Panda's ActiveScan
Once you are on the Panda site click the *Scan your PC* button
A new window will open...click the *Check Now* button
Enter your *Country*
Enter your *State/Province*
Enter your *e-mail address* and click *send*
Select either *Home User* or *Company*
Click the big *Scan Now* button
If it wants to install an ActiveX component allow it
It will start downloading the files it requires for the scan (Note: It may take a couple of minutes)
When download is complete, click on *My Computer* to start the scan
When the scan completes, if anything malicious is detected, click the *See Report* button, *then Save Report* and save it to a convenient location. Post the contents of the ActiveScan report

Download *WinPFind*
*Right Click* the Zip Folder and Select "*Extract All*"
Extract it somewhere you will remember like the *Desktop*
Dont do anything with it yet!

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

Reboot into Safe Mode.

Double click *WinPFind.exe*
Click "*Start Scan*"
*It will scan the entire System, so please be patient and let it complete.*

Reboot back to Normal Mode!


Go to the *WinPFind folder*
Locate *WinPFind.txt*
Copy and paste WinPFind.txt in your next post here please.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Have the Panda scanned report, but its too large to post. Says I have 3 virus. What do you suggest I do?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just ran the WinPFind test. Before I post that text. Probably should tell you what happened. I have went into Safe Mode before and never had this happen.

When it started to go in to Safe Mode, before and after the system run the "Preparing your System", this box came up.

Prog
If you are running an MS-Dos program in safe mode, you risk currupting the video display or experiencing other anomalies. Do you want to run this program anyway? (I clicked yes)

Then after the second time I got this box.

Help & Support Usage

Sorry, wrong option (Null)
Valid Options
<No option> :Launch to default page.
Reserver : Register the application.
Unregserver : Unregister the application
Collect : Exec cheduled data collection
Url <url> : Navigate to a particular page.

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is the WinPFind Text.

WARNING: not all files found by this scanner are bad. Consult with a knowledgable person before proceeding.

If you see a message in the titlebar saying "Not responding..." you can ignore it. Windows somethimes displays this message due to the high volume of disk I/O. As long as the hard disk light is flashing, the program is still working properly.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Windows OS and Versions »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
Product Name: Windows Millennium Edition Version: 4.90.3000
Internet Explorer Version: 6.0.2800.1106

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Standard Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking %SystemDrive% folder...

Checking %ProgramFilesDir% folder...

Checking %WinDir% folder...

Items found in C:\WINDOWS\hosts

Checking %System% folder...
WinShutDown 2/3/1998 8:00:00 AM 72192 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WPAUTO8.DLL
WinShutDown 2/3/1998 8:00:00 AM 68096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PRAUTO8.DLL
WinShutDown 2/3/1998 8:00:00 AM 64000 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PFAUTO8.DLL
WinShutDown 2/3/1998 8:00:00 AM 68096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QPAUTO8.DLL
Umonitor 8/24/1998 4:57:26 PM 324096 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ipebase11.dll
aspack 4/27/2003 9:35:06 PM 190464 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Installer.exe

Checking %System%\Drivers folder and sub-folders...

Checking the Windows folder and sub-folders for system and hidden files within the last 60 days...
8/21/2006 11:36:42 PM RH 3227680 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.DAT
8/21/2006 11:35:28 PM RH 1171488 C:\WINDOWS\USER.DAT
8/21/2006 11:35:28 PM RH 6783008 C:\WINDOWS\CLASSES.DAT
8/21/2006 11:24:44 PM H 1198868 C:\WINDOWS\ShellIconCache
8/18/2006 5:54:54 PM HS 92 C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\My Computer\Desktop.ini
8/21/2006 10:54:44 PM HS 67 C:\WINDOWS\Temporary Internet Files\desktop.ini
8/19/2006 2:12:46 PM RHS 227 C:\WINDOWS\assembly\Desktop.ini

Checking for CPL files...
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 79872 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\APPWIZ.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 221280 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DESK.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 259344 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INETCPL.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 62464 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\INTL.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 111616 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MAIN.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 408576 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMSYS.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 104368 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MODEM.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 5/23/1996 45968 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MLCFG32.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 14448 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NETCPL.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 41232 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ODBCCP32.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 47104 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PASSWORD.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 61200 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\POWERCFG.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 15152 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUAUCPL.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 389872 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSDM.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 15360 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TELEPHON.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 36864 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TIMEDATE.CPL
Corel Corporation Limited 2/3/1998 8:00:00 AM 18944 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verscpl.cpl
Sun Microsystems 8/4/2000 4:05:40 PM 24660 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\plugincpl.cpl
Sun Microsystems 11/1/2002 8:15:54 PM 45175 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\plugincpl140_03.cpl
11/12/1999 5:11:00 AM 183808 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BDEADMIN.CPL
$ 11/13/1997 5:47:02 PM 85504 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\scmgrcpl.cpl
Apple Computer, Inc. 1/6/2004 4:02:36 PM 323072 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QuickTime.cpl
PeoplePC 6/14/2005 1:57:00 PM 45056 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ppcpanel.cpl
Sun Microsystems, Inc. 11/10/2005 1:03:50 PM 49265 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\jpicpl32.cpl
Intel Corporation 6/27/2000 3:16:10 PM 84480 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\igfxcpl.cpl
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 15360 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\THEMES.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 66560 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ACCESS.CPL
Microsoft Corporation 6/8/2000 5:00:00 PM 250128 C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\JOY.CPL

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Startup Folders »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Startup folder...

Checking files in %ALLUSERSPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
12/26/2005 1:51:40 AM 0 C:\WINDOWS\All Users\Application Data\REGISTRY.INI

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Startup folder...

Checking files in %USERPROFILE%\Application Data folder...
9/5/2005 12:42:10 AM 3584 C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\DCBC2A71-70D8-4DAN-EHR8-E0D61DEA3FDF.ini
8/18/2006 1:19:56 PM 7388 C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\dw.log
12/26/2005 1:44:36 AM 75 C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\fusioncache.dat
6/3/2006 8:25:10 PM 244992 C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\GDIPFONTCACHEV1.DAT

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Checking Selected Registry Keys »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
{FEF10FA2-355E-4e06-9381-9B24D7F7CC88} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
{53C74826-AB99-4d33-ACA4-3117F51D3788} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
{E88DCCE0-B7B3-11d1-A9F0-00AA0060FA31} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZIPFLDR.DLL
{BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZIPFLDR.DLL
{888DCA60-FC0A-11CF-8F0F-00C04FD7D062} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ZIPFLDR.DLL

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\Open With
{09799AFB-AD67-11d1-ABCD-00C04FC30936} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} = syncui.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{B95057E0-44DB-11CE-A5D1-00608C83BD3F}
= shellwp.dll
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\*\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{D8E15322-39CE-4675-A831-45BFC71E252B}
= C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSSHIELD TOOLS\FILE SHREDDER\SHREDEXT.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\BriefcaseMenu
{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D} = syncui.dll
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\QuickFinderMenu
{C0E10002-0028-0001-C0E1-C0E1C0E1C0E1} = C:\COREL\SUITE8\PROGRAMS\PFSE80.DLL
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\{D8E15322-39CE-4675-A831-45BFC71E252B}
= C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYSSHIELD TOOLS\FILE SHREDDER\SHREDEXT.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Directory\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers\QuickFinderMenu
{C0E10002-0028-0001-C0E1-C0E1C0E1C0E1} = C:\COREL\SUITE8\PROGRAMS\PFSE80.DLL

<<< WARNING! - NOT A VALID WIN98 KEY! (ME is Ok) >>>
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F01-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{24F14F02-7B1C-11d1-838f-0000F80461CF}
= C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{0D2E74C4-3C34-11d2-A27E-00C04FC30871}
= C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{7ab770c7-0e23-4d7a-8aa2-19bfad479829}
= C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Classes\Folder\shellex\ColumnHandlers\{884EA37B-37C0-11d2-BE3F-00A0C9A83DA1}
= C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DOCPROP2.DLL

[HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects]
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}
Google Toolbar Helper = c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43}
SSVHelper Class = C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F}
= C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{4D5C8C25-D075-11d0-B416-00C04FB90376}
&Tip of the Day = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\ToolBar]
{8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} = @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio	: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
{2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions]
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683}
ButtonText = Messenger	: C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501}
MenuText = Sun Java Console	: C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\CmdMapping
MenuText = : 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Extensions\{c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a}
ButtonText = @shdoclc.dll,[email protected],Related	:

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{C4EE31F3-4768-11D2-BE5C-00A0C9A83DA1}
File and Folders Search ActiveX Control = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHELL32.DLL
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{EFA24E62-B078-11D0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}
History Band = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SHDOCVW.DLL
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Explorer Bars\{32683183-48a0-441b-a342-7c2a440a9478}
Media Band = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar]
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\ShellBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL
{0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} = &Links	: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\WebBrowser
{01E04581-4EEE-11D0-BFE9-00AA005B4383} = &Address	: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL
{0E5CBF21-D15F-11D0-8301-00AA005B4383} = &Links	: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\BROWSEUI.DLL
{2318C2B1-4965-11D4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} = &Google	: c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
{F5735C15-1FB2-41FE-BA12-242757E69DDE} = : 
{A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} = : 
{EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} = &Yahoo! Toolbar	: 
{4982D40A-C53B-4615-B15B-B5B5E98D167C} = :

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
ScanRegistry	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
PCHealth	C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
SystemTray	SysTray.Exe
PCMMRealtime	C:\Program Files\PC MightyMax\pcmm.exe /R

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run\OptionalComponents]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]
*StateMgr	C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
Weather	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-]
Hidserv	Hidserv.exe run
Keyboard Manager	C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
HPScanPatch	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
hpsysdrv	c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
Delay	C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
New.net Startup	rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~2.DLL,ClientStartup -s
Bart Station	C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\ISP6230\BIN\PPCOLink.exe -STATION
QuickTime Task	"C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE" -atboottime
RoxioEngineUtility	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
RoxioDragToDisc	"C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
RoxioAudioCentral	"C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\AudioCentral\RxMon.exe"
HPDJ Taskbar Utility	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\hpztsb04.exe
projselector	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\Project Selector\projselector.exe" -r
LoadPowerProfile	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce-]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnceEx-]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices-]
Yahoo HP Reminder 1.0	C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\YIP2\HP\ENCWAR\PROGRAM\YR.EXE
StillImageMonitor	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
SSDPSRV	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
KB891711	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB891711\KB891711.EXE
KB918547	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KB918547\KB918547.EXE
LoadPowerProfile	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce-]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run-]
Taskbar Display Controls	RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
winmsgicservices

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce-]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices-]

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServicesOnce-]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\WinOldApp
NoRealMode	1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Network

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Ratings

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum
{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F} = C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\MICROS~1\Web Folders\MSONSEXT.DLL
{6DFD7C5C-2451-11d3-A299-00C04F8EF6AF} = 
{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1} =

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies]

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Explorer
NoDriveTypeAutoRun	•
CDRAutoRun	
EditLevel	0
NoRun	0
NoClose	0
NoSaveSettings	0
NoFileMenu	0
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\Security
PLC9800	732225
PLC9801	732459

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\System

DisableRegistryTools	0

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ShellServiceObjectDelayLoad]
WebCheck {E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WEBCHECK.DLL
UPnPMonitor {e57ce738-33e8-4c51-8354-bb4de9d215d1} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\UPNPUI.DLL
AUHook {BCBCD383-3E06-11D3-91A9-00C04F68105C} = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\AUHOOK.DLL

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Scan Complete »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»
WinPFind v1.4.1	- Log file written to "WinPFind.Txt" in the WinPFind folder.
Scan completed on 8/21/2006 11:45:43 PM


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please upload the Panda scan as an attachment.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I am not sure I did the attachent correctly... Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes it is correct. Please be patient,, thanks Cathy. 
Cookiegal I see that report and whats on it...What I dont understand is why its not showing on the hijacklog...have an idea I can learn? PM me if you ever get time.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I can't speak for Cookiegal, but Hijack This doesn't show all viruses


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ahhhh thanks Candy...well i guess its time to go to school.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, as Candy mentioned, there are many things that don't show in a HijackThis log. I'll PM you Bandit429. 

This computer looks to be pretty old, right? At least 6 years? Has it ever been reformatted?

Because of what was found, I'd like you to run Ewido to trim some of it down.

Download the trial version of *Ewido Anti-spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop. When the trial period expires it becomes freeware with reduced functions but still worth keeping.


Once you have downloaded Ewido Anti-spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double-click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run Ewido and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button, the update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.
Once the update has completed select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*"
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close Ewido Anti-spyware, Do NOT run a scan yet. We will do that later in safe mode.


Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode* now. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight Safe Mode then hit enter.
*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while Ewido is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:
Launch Ewido Anti-spyware by double-clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
Ewido will now begin the scanning process. Be patient this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete do the following:*
If you have any infections you will prompted, then select "*Apply all actions*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file, this is important).
Close Ewido and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Please post the Ewido log and also a new log from Panda as well.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't really remember when I got it... It was in the 2000 thought. Could have been in 2000. New, referbished from HP. I have never totally reformatted it. Just always ran the recovery CD's. On the CD's it asks if you want to reformat or just put back on the original files that was on it when it was new or came from HP, something like that. I have always just chosen put back on the original files. Before I got this one I had a 486 and then some older ones. I seem to always mess up on the reformat thing. Could not do it right. Never worked right. Always some problem. I have been vertually problem free with this computer. When things did start going wrong I just poped in the recovery CD's... 

But I think I have so much junk on here. I have a 30gig hard drive and its too full. I had deleted so many programs to try to get it down some. A Tech told my husband when it was about 2/3 full it will crash being that full. So I went to taking off stuff. Well some programs just won't totally uninstall. Some programs there is not any uninstall and not in the Control Panel, Install and uninstall. So I don't know how to get them gone. Then I think some leave all these files here and there and I just don't know what file goes with what program to delete. I have removed nearly all my personal stuff on here and don't like having to put a disk in very time I want to see something. So I usually don't. 

I can't reformat now cause I don't have the CD's to do it with. So I am stuck... Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This says down load for 2000 & XP, I am running ME... Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

​

In this internet window click tools
Internet options then delete files,,,check the box to delete all 
offline content and click ok.

(May be in a slightly different location or format for 
windows ME but it is in there)
Then delete the cookies as well. Click apply and ok or just ok if apply 
is nt available.

Download AVG linked just below.
http://www.grisoft.cz/softw/70/filedir/inst/avg71t_405a791.exe
Just take your time and read as the install goes it is very easy to 
understand. During the install you will be asked to update..you need 
to do that.

After the install finishes follow the procedure Cookiegal outlined above to get 
in safe mode and run the scan.

To run the scan you will see a new square 
multicolored icon down by your clock. Double click that and then over to the 
left in the new window click Test Center. Then click scan my computer.

Once your scan is finished restart in normal mode and return to panda. 
Scan then post the new report here please.
http://www.pandasoftware.com/produc...5D4-4DA2-B310-B1DBEC2971F2}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Sorry, I forgot I was working on an ME machine. Ewido will not run on it. Please just go ahead and do the Panda on-line scan.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have AVG, I have been running it for years. Then for some reason a week or so ago it stopped working. I had been going to activate it again. So I just went over there to do so, the Icon won't work. So I went into Program files. Its not there. Then to my down load file. Its there alright, but only 3 icons and not one of them is to install the progam. 

Well this is a surprise to me... So will start from scratch and download it. Just thought I would tell you this in case it means something.

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah it means its a sneaky virus and though I suspected it,,I missed it. Thank goodness Cookiegal and Candy get around in that area. Couple of smart ladies those 2.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I reinstalled AVG, ran test, NO virus found. So on to doing the rest.

Cathy


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

That is quite common with many viruses.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Not any virus on Panda this time???


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It appears the cookies are still there....did you delete them? To awnser your question,,,Yes a lot of them are still there.

You can go to add/remove programs and uninstall some of them but you will need more work after.

New.net or Newdotnet
whenu
savenow
whenusearch
funweb
keenvalue
you may find one of these has an uninstall....they are all very bad and the ones I left out are worse. They will not have unistalls and we will have to manually remove them..I am sure this has been your problem all along.
No worries...though we can help you get it done I am sure.
And Cathy when its all finished...be sure we don t forget to help you get system restore working. Its important to have that workng as well.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I did just as the message said to delete Cookie. 

The only one of the things you listed that is on add/remove programs is "When you save". This was put on there when I installed "Bad CD Repair Pro". And it won't delete. I clicked on it in add/remove, a box came up and said it supports Bad CD Repair Pro. All there is on this box is an OK to click. And the box goes away. Still there in add/remove programs. 

But none of the rest on the list are in add/remove programs. I have noticed for quite a while when I would down load a program or look for one of these listed, it was not in add/remove programs. Some times new installed programs are. Don't know why they are not there.

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats a normal thing,,,are you in safe mode trying this? I left that out...you should be in safe mode. Matter of fact just wait till the whole complete procedure is done..because it will have to be done manually, and I will work on it..Cookiegal or Candy may be working on it now..as for me I will not have it ready before tomorrow evening...Im sorry...its a lot to do.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

No... I wasn't in Save Mode checking for these files. 

Can you tell me why a suppose to be good software puts on your computer something bad? This is always happening. I download a game or seems just about anything and here I get one of these. 

I ran a search for Cookie. A folder came up. I clicked on it. The path is: C:Windows/Cookie. There is still 496 files in it. Do you want me to highlight and delete them?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Also I typed Temp into search and there is a bunch that came up. Temp Internet files has over 1000 in it. C:Windows/Temp has 101, C:Windows/System/URTTemp has 8, C:Windows/System/SFP/Tempcats has 6, C:Windows/System/FF_Temp has 1, C:Windows/Favorits/Temp Save has 8. These are genealogy stuff. Some more Favorits Temps with Genealogy sites in them. Mainly Ancestry.com.

Anything you want me to do about these?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

Try Adaware Cathy that should at least remove some of them...Run the install and during the install check the box "Anyone who uses this computer" and at the end of the installation make sure the update now box is checked.
Run the program a couple of times and see how many are left the 2nd time compared to the first.
If we can get it down to a few we will proceed to deleting...Renaming and deleting the trojans if needed.
Do this in safe mode,,,and delete your temp files again per the procedure I posted above



> In this internet window click tools
> Internet options then delete files,,,check the box to delete all
> offline content and click ok.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Clear out all of your cookies in IE:

Open the *Tools* menu. 
Select *Internet Options* to open the Dialog box. 
Click the *Delete Cookies* button.

Then reset cookies as follows:

In IE click on Tools - Internet Options - privacy tab and select "advanced". Set both First Party and Third Party cookies to "prompt" and check "always allow session cookies".

Basically, you should refuse all cookies except those from sites you trust or need to log in to. In those cases, you can add the sites to the Trusted Zone or simply choose to "always accept" them.

You can refuse a cookie each time it asks (if you're not sure and don't want to block it all the time) or you can select the option to "apply my decision to all cookies from this website" and then select "block or allow". If you block a cookie and later find it's needed, you can go back into Internet Options, under the privacy tab and click on "Sites" and remove it from the list of blocked cookies there.

Download Cleanup from *Here* 

 A window will open and choose *SAVE*, then *DESKTOP* as the destination.
 On your Desktop, click on *Cleanup40.exe icon.*
 Then, click *RUN* and place a checkmark beside "*I Agree*"
 Then click *NEXT* followed by *START* and *OK.*
 A window will appear with many choices, *keep all the defaults as set when the Slide Bar to the left is set to Standard Quality.*
 Click* OK*
 *DO NOT RUN IT YET*

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

Now boot to safe mode.

Run Cleanup: 
 Click on the "*Cleanup*" button and let it run.
 Once its done, *close the program*.

Go to Control Panel - Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

DELETE YOUR TEMPORARY FILES:

Go to Start - Run and type *%temp%* in the Run box. The Temp folder will open. Click *Edit - Select All* then hit *Delete* to delete the entire contents of the Temp folder.

Also go to Control Panel - Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

Please do another Panda scan after running Ad-Aware and the CleanUp.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Finished... Here is the Panda Scan


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well its down to 25,,,,would you turn on system restore again and see if we can get a restore point to save.

1. Click Start, Settings, and then click Control Panel.
2. Double-click the System icon. The System Properties dialog box appears.

NOTE: If the System icon is not visible, click "View all Control Panel options" to display it.

3. Click the Performance tab, and then click File System.
4. Click the Troubleshooting tab, and then uncheck Disable System Restore.
5. Click OK. Click Yes, when you are prompted to restart Windows.

After the reboot go to start....programs,,,accessories,,,,system tools....system restore. Open that program and select create a restore point. The onscreen instructions are easy to follow. Let us know if it sucessfully creates a restore point.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Seems all went well. 

New Restore Point
Date & Time

There seems to be something wrong with the computer today. HA.. yes.. more... hehehe.. Its running funny... Like slower. Taking longer to come on. Icons stay some different Icon for a long time on desktop. Well most do. Some don't. When I click on an Icon to go into a program like Peoplepc, some times it don't work. I have had to click on it 3 times to get it to start. Then I can be off line and the disconnect box didn't show. Didn't know till I tried to go to another page. Disconnected, then reconnected got me back on line. Web pages are slower to come up. 

I have some Icons on my desktop now that won't work. They just don't open or finish opening. One of which is e-sword. I have not tried them all so not sure what the status is of "all" of them. 

Then there is just little things here and there that probably only I would know is not working exactly right. This all started today when I turned on the computer. 

Just thought I would let you know about this, just in cause its important.

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh yes I forgot to mention this... When going through Cookiegal instructions, I could not find or do "reset cookie". Its just not there as described. I could not find anything like it either.



Cookiegal said:


> Then reset cookies as follows:
> 
> In IE click on Tools - Internet Options - privacy tab and select "advanced". Set both First Party and Third Party cookies to "prompt" and check "always allow session cookies".
> 
> ...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I really hate to ask a question about something else in the middle of all of this. I have hesitated for some time to say anything. Its came time that I just really need some advice, answer.... something...

I am trying to buy ram on e-bay. There is just too many numbers and words... I have done the research, or I think I have, to find out what ram I need. But the problem is, either they don't have all the numbers and names I have found or they will throw in another name or number that I don't have. I have written several of them. Some answer, some don't. Some tell me this is the right ram, others say they don't know or its not. Some times when they say its not, I sure think it is.

I have all of this info, below as to what Ram I need for this computer. Is there any easy way, using less of what I have below, that I can identify for sure its the ram I need? Like a one liner thing??

Thank you very much.. Cathy

-----------------------------------------
The HP Pavilion 8754c uses PC-100/133 type memory and has 2 bank(s) of 1 socket(s) each for a total of 2 memory socket(s) . The HP Pavilion 8754c comes standard with 128MB of RAM and supports up to 512MB of RAM . Choose from the memory modules listed above for guaranteed compatible upgrades for your HP Pavilion 8754c.

For optimal performance of your HP Pavilion 8754c install the maximum amount of RAM in each memory socket.

Product Details 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Size in Megabytes: 256

Organization: NON-ECC

Buffers: UNBUFFERED

Number of Pins: 168

Speed: *PC-100 *

Footprint: DIMM

Weight: 0.04

Product Type: SDRAM 
--------------------------------------

Product Details 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Size in Megabytes: 256

Organization: NON-ECC

Buffers: UNBUFFERED

Number of Pins: 168

Speed: *PC-133 *

Footprint: DIMM

Weight: 0.04

Product Type: SDRAM

168-pin DIMMs are commonly found in Pentium® and Athlon® systems. 168-pin DIMMs are available in EDO, 66MHz SDRAM, PC100 SDRAM, and PC133 SDRAM.

The number of black components on a 168-pin DIMM can vary, but it always has 84 pins on the *front* and 84 pins on the *back*, for a total of 168. 168-pin DIMMs are approximately *5.25 *inches long and *1.375 *inches high, though the heights can vary. They have two small notches within the row of pins along the bottom of the module.

What does "CL" stand for?
*CL* stands for CAS (column address strobe) latency, which is the number of clock cycles it takes before data starts to flow after a command is received. Low CAS latency at a given frequency is faster than high CAS latency at that same frequency. (For example, *CAS2* is faster than *CAS3*.) However, lower CAS latency will NOT necessarily make your system faster.

SDRAM, PC133 • CL=3 • Unbuffered • *Non-parity *• 133MHz • *3.3V *• *32Meg x 64*

All HP - Compaq Pavilion 8754C Memory Upgrades (RAM) / CT192851 
More Information 
Currency converter 
Live help! 
Module Details:
Crucial Part Number: CT192851 
Module Size: 256MB 
Package: 168-pin DIMM 
Feature: SDRAM, PC133 
Configuration: 32Meg x 64 
DIMM Type: 
Error Checking: Non-parity 
Speed: 133 
SDRAM Timings: CL=3 
Specs: SDRAM, PC133 • CL=3 • Unbuffered • Non-parity • 133MHz • 3.3V • 32Meg x 64 
Memory Size: 256mb 
Bus Clock: 100MHz (PC100)
Memory Type: SDRAM DIMM 
Pins: 168 Pin, Gold Leads 
Non-ECC
Unbuffered
Supply Voltage: 3.3 Volts 
Chip Configuration: *Double Sided (16 Chips 16x8) Low Density*
Speed: 7.5 ns


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh Yes, I wanted to give you an example.

This 1st. one he don't think it will work. Now what is the difference between the 1st one and the second one which he says it will work?

Item title: SimpleTech 2X256MB PC133 133MHz NON-ECC Unbuffered SDRAM 
Item URL:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160021510826&sspagename=ADME:B:AAQ:US:1

Item title: (2) 256MB PC133 DIMM SDRAM Computer Memory PC -133 Ram

Item URL: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150025894938&sspagename=ADME:L:RTQ:US:1


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

168 pin PC-100sdram May be what you have....go by the PC number and the type of ram...thats the best way.......others say you can do either If you place the original nearest the processor...I do not know that to be true....I always took the ram out and looked at the PC number plus the type and thats what I bought. I think there is a program now which will look at your hardware for you and you can pick it out of the log it creates.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I have run some of these on line programs that tell me what ram I need, Lots of that info above is from them. According to what I have read a PC100 or PC133 will work. I have PC100. The PC133 is faster, but don't know if its faster to really notice. But there is all kinds of info on these sites. Some I have and some I don't. But don't think I have run on to one e-bay auction with all the info needed on it. Of course I am looking for the best deal. So I want to know what in the info they give that totally identify what I need in the simplest terms. If this is possible. 

Thanks again... Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Do me a favor....buy your ram from a local store...one that you can return too. It is not all that uncommon to get ram thats bad new. It has happened to me.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Oh yes I forgot to mention this... When going through Cookiegal instructions, I could not find or do "reset cookie". Its just not there as described. I could not find anything like it either.


Are you looking in IE (not Mozilla)?

*Click Here* and download Killbox and save it to your desktop but dont run it yet.

Then boot to safe mode:

 *How to restart to safe mode*

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. 

Put a tick by *Standard File Kill*. 
In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time:

*c:\windows\system\Popular Screensavers.scr

c:\windows\system\unPPC.exe

c:\windows\system\ide21201.vxd

c:\windows\NDNuninstall6_38.exe

C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\WhenU

c:\program files\common files\SearchUpgrader

c:\windows\system\SBUtils

c:\program files\VVSN

C:\WINDOWS\Favorites\Free stuff

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Gkhpxm.exe

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Zckfns.exe

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\dun.exe

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\opsq.exe

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.8-2.inf

C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\Preloader.dll

C:\Program Files\iShareIt

C:\Program Files\Netscape\Communicator\Program\plugins\NPMySrch.dll

C:\Program Files\filesubmit\dianastanley1.zip\NNWDAC638.EXE

*

Click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. 
It will ask for confirmation to delete the file. 
Click Yes. 
Continue with that procedure until you have pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.
Killbox may tell you that one or more files do not exist. 
If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.
Next in Killbox go to *Tools > Delete Temp Files*
In the window that pops up, put a check by *ALL* the options there *except* these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

Now click the *Delete Selected Temp Files* button.
Exit the Killbox.

Reboot and post a new HijackThis log please.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yalp IE, right here in front of my face.. hehehehe


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, Did the Killbox procudure. The ones that you told me to go to...

Next in Killbox go to Tools > Delete Temp Files
In the window that pops up, put a check by ALL the options there except these three:
XP Prefetch
Recent
History

When I went there, all were checked, then just moments later, the whole top unchecked, and grayed out. I tried it a few times, same thing happened each time.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:46:28 PM, on 8/24/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGCC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGEMC.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\GRISOFT\AVG FREE\AVGAMSVR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC\ISP6230\BROWSER\BARTSHEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC\ISP6230\BROWSER\PPSHARED.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\STIMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://home.peoplepc.com/search
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMMRealtime] C:\Program Files\PC MightyMax\pcmm.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Weather] C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR1.DLL/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/chuzzledeluxe/popcaploader_v7.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E8D0700-75DF-11D3-8B4A-0008C7450C4A} (DjVuCtl Class) - http://www.lizardtech.com/download/files/win/djvuplugin/en_US/DjVuControl_en_US.cab
O16 - DPF: {192F9A01-8030-48CE-9BC6-B03DE3E613C6} (PeoplePC Web Installer) - https://www.peoplepc.com/ppcos/ISP60/Download/ppcwebi.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/262623ceedb9c32ffb05/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF148DBB-5B6D-4130-B2A1-661571E86260} (Playtime Games Launcher) - http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/oberonmajongescape/PTGameLauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://www.pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {E8F628B5-259A-4734-97EE-BA914D7BE941} (Driver Agent ActiveX Control) - http://driveragent.com/files/driveragent.cab
O16 - DPF: {200B3EE9-7242-4EFD-B1E4-D97EE825BA53} (VerifyGMN Class) - http://h20270.www2.hp.com/ediags/gmn/install/hpobjinstaller_gmn.cab
O16 - DPF: {88D969C0-F192-11D4-A65F-0040963251E5} (XML DOM Document 4.0) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/msxml4.cab
O16 - DPF: {49232000-16E4-426C-A231-62846947304B} (SysData Class) - http://ipgweb.cce.hp.com/rdqcpc/downloads/sysinfo.cab
O16 - DPF: {A90A5822-F108-45AD-8482-9BC8B12DD539} (Crucial cpcScan) - http://www.crucial.com/controls/cpcScanner.cab
O16 - DPF: {E36C5562-C4E0-4220-BCB2-1C671E3A5916} (Seagate SeaTools English Online) - http://www.seagate.com/support/disc/asp/tools/en/bin/npseatools.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I would also like to make sure I got this right. I don't know what Mozilla, is. I have IE on here. I went to tools/Internet Options, then went looking for what you told me to do. 

There is not any "privacy tab". All there is: General, Security, Content, Connections, Programs, Advanced. That is all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go to crucial.com to find out what ram you need. Do NOT try to use 100 and 133 together. Awhile back, they would play nicely together, but the newer 133 doesn't.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try an IE repair and see if that restores the privacy tab.

Click Start - Settings - Control Panel, then double-click Add/Remove Programs 
On the Install/Uninstall tab, double click "Microsoft Internet Explorer 6 SP1 and Internet Tools", click the Repair Internet Explorer option, and then click OK.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

When I double clicked on IE6..etc.. got an error.

RUNDLL

Error in Setupwbv.DLL
Missing entry:IE6 Maintenance


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Cathy copy and paste the following in the run box and click ok then click repair.

1.	Click Start, and then click Run.
2.	In the Open box, paste the following command:

*rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE6Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt"*


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It sounds to me like you have damaged files and an unstable and infected system. At best, I think you should reinstall IE6 but a reformat is the route I would suggest.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Still get the same error about rundll


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I tried reinstalling it. Win has to restart, when it does that system set up file thing comes up and it don't install. Well I am thinking that is why it don't install. The only reason I know of...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

IE6 download link just below.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-5e5d-48f5-b02b-20b602228de6&DisplayLang=en

Edit: There is an outlook express 6 and internet explorer 6 Registry edit,,,I was kind of holding that back as a last resort. So see if it installs and works ok, if not and no more ideas come up we may have to try it.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Restarted the computer, its now back to taking for ever for it to install those system files when it 1st comes on going into Windows. 

Got an error... 

Windowsupdate

An error occurred loading "C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\inetcomm.dll". This file may not have been installed or it has been corrupted.

I clicked ok, got to more just like it..

"C:\PROGRA~l\outlook~1\msoe.dll and same thing with oeimport.dll. 

After program~ I am not sure what that was.. 1, I, L, it was just a straight line. Also those lil ~ were up at the top I think and I don't know how to get them there.

Then it would not finish loading Windows. Thought the system had, had it... Shut it down, tried again.

One thing... when I run the HP Recovery CD's, it always puts IE5 in. Then I have mega problems getting IE6 in. But I think I had this problem solved. Had to uninstall IE5, then install IE6. So I went looking to try to do this... I can not find any place to uninstall IE5. I clicked on all the uninstall's I could find. Not any would either do it or there was actually not any uninstall there. But didn't get it uninstalled. Also I clicked on to install IE5 and it says a newer program is running. So that means IE6 is running on here. 

Went into Safe Mode, tried to uninstall IE6, could not do it, Got the same error message, from install and uninstall programs. 

And yes.. another thing.. My isp connection will not stay connected. When I am down loading programs or doing the panda it keeps disconnecting. A while back I called peoplepc and they checked several things on here and all they could come up with was my system resources was running to low for it and or when some one calls this disconnects me. We don't have any features on our phone. Such as call waiting. I can leave AOL on for hours and not even touch it and it didn't disconnect like peoplepc does. I used peoplepc once before on this same system, with the same system resources, it did not disconnect as it has this time. 

What I am thinking maybe this disconnecting is causing problems down loading some programs correctly? But there don't seem to be anything I can do about keeping it from disconnecting. 

Also just one more thing.. Why are my windows opening up real small and not full size? 

Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I agree with Cookiegal I don t think the regedit is going to fix a thing. Have you tried your cds since you removed the spyware?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

You mean the HP Recovery CD's?... If so, no... Just have been doing what has been instructed. Didn't want to mess anything up.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Press the following buttons at the same time
ctrl alt del
what is in there running?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This page
Web Mail 
Peoplepc online
Explorer
Avgemc
Bartshel
Wuauelt
Peoplepc
Ppshared
Avgcc
Systemtray


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have this program that tells me how much ram each thing running is using up. I just saved a copy and here it is. This will give you more of an idea what is running and what program goes to what..

Process	PID	CPU	Description	Company Name
Idle	0x0	93.38	System Idle Process	
STMGR.EXE	0xFFFD0A83 Microsoft (R) PC State Manager	Microsoft Corporation
BARTSHEL.EXE	0xFFFA3F1B	0.10	BartShell Module	PeoplePC
PPSHARED.EXE	0xFFFAADE3 PPShared Module	PeoplePC
DDHELP.EXE	0xFFF9896B Microsoft DirectX Helper	Microsoft Corporation
RNAAPP.EXE	0xFFF84217 Dial-Up Networking Application	Microsoft Corporation
TAPISRV.EXE	0xFFF86E7B Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server	Microsoft Corporation
PEOPLEPC.EXE	0xFFF83F17 
IEXPLORE.EXE	0xFFF738EB	1.78	Internet Explorer	Microsoft Corporation
BARTSHEL.EXE	0xFFFA1B53 BartShell Module	PeoplePC
KERNEL32.DLL	0xFFEF7F2B Win32 Kernel core component	Microsoft Corporation
MSGSRV32.EXE	0xFFFF3A4F Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	Microsoft Corporation
MPREXE.EXE	0xFFFFDD63 WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	Microsoft Corporation
EXPLORER.EXE	0xFFFE635F	0.10	Windows Explorer	Microsoft Corporation
SYSTRAY.EXE	0xFFFFC667 System Tray Applet	Microsoft Corporation
WMIEXE.EXE	0xFFFCC543 WMI service exe housing	Microsoft Corporation
AVGEMC.EXE	0xFFFD7E87 AVG E-Mail Scanner	GRISOFT, s.r.o.
TASKMON.EXE	0xFFFD63E3 Task Monitor	Microsoft Corporation
AVGAMSVR.EXE	0xFFFD3447 AVG Alert Manager	GRISOFT, s.r.o.
AVGCC.EXE	0xFFFC58B3 AVG Control Center	GRISOFT, s.r.o.
WUAUCLT.EXE	0xFFF58D8F Microsoft AutoUpdate	Microsoft Corporation
PROCEXP.EXE	0xFFF4444B	4.64	Sysinternals Process Explorer	Sysinternals
STIMON.EXE	0xFFFC85FF Still Image Devices Monitor	Microsoft Corporation
mmtask.tsk	0xFFFE5767 Multimedia background task support module	Microsoft Corporation


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Well I guess its time to try them. They transferred ok to the folders so that tells me the cds are not bad.
Good luck Cathy.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I am finally back... But having troubles. Every thing went just fine with the HP Recovery CD's. But then when the computer came on this is when the trouble has started. When you do this recovery, there is programs that won't work so you have to reinstall the programs. Peoplepc I went to 1st. so I could get on line. It did not work, so I reinstalled it from a CD they sent me. Well now I can't get it to work. I put in my username and password and it tells me an error. I have tried it every which way. Still don't work

So I had to install aol and I don't like all that garbage it puts on my computer. So I could get on line. Went to peoplepc and still my username and password don't work. So was going to reset my password and that won't work either. I called peoplepc, their computers are down now, so they can't reset my password. 

The computer is running very slow. I don't know if it was all the junk aol put on here or what. Takes for ever for the programs to start. Then going to a web page its like make a sandwich, get a drink.. etc.. before it ever opens. Has took me over 2 hours just to try to get on line and then get to the web pages, like this one. I am very flusterated!!!

Now I can't get into my mail any.. way... till I get the password reset. Then to remove aol. Last time I did, the guy assured me if I did it correctly it would remove all from my computer. Well I did as he instructed. Then he was ready to get off the phone. I then went into search and found over 300 files and folder that had aol on them. What a mess!!! aol is a ram hog... One thing good aobut it, you can use it like this in emergencies. So why am I complaning??!!! 

Well anyway, this is where I am at. I now have a ton of icons on desktop and its so full, I can't find stuff I need. 

Ok, what should I do next? I am wondering since the CD's worked this time, should I do the reformat. I am just nearly scared to that they won't work. Then I won't have you all to help me. I think this computer is just bogged down from junk on here. 

What do you suggest?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

So in the choices offered when you installed the cds you are offered a choice of returning to factory condition. Choose that one...one thing to keep in mind is if you have installed new hardware since you purchased the computer you will need to have the drivers for that hardware or you need to know that you installed the hardware and the drivers were supplied by windows.
I m sorry you are having such a hard time Cathy but believe it or not this is progress. We just have to take time to do it safely. I should be here for a lot of today.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Does the computer take forever in safe mode as well? You won't be able to get online in safe mode, but to me, this is sounding more and more like a hard drive problem.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I don't think its this slow in safe mode. I have another hard drive, 160gig. But don't think I have enough ram to pull it. I mean when I go to getting all the stuff on it. I have noticed the more you put on a hard drive the slower your system gets. But now since this hard drive is only about half full, it should be working lots faster, if that pie is working correctly. Still amazes me that all a sudden lots more empty space appeard. 

I am getting misc error just out of the blue... Like after I close down a program and I don't know when.. but they just pop up. Here is two of them. The last one I didn't write it down. To quick on the mouse finger and didn't think..

Mmkeybd has an error KERNEL32.DLL

Next one:

Can't not find or load the file Inetwh32.dll this file should be copited to C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM or a directory in your path. 

I got that last one a few times. 

Funny, those errors I was getting last time on HP Recovery CD #1, was right at the end of the CD. The last files that are inlated on CD#1 before it asks for CD#! are Restore\Temp\A0000024.cry

Also is there a way to make a back up of these HP CD and them work just as the originals do, just by putting them in the CD drive? I tried to make a copy of #1 and got an error before it was finished. But this was a couple of days ago, when I copied them to Desktop.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have not installed any new hardware except for printer and scanner. I was asked for the printer CD while completing the installation. Just mainly programs.

Today the computer seems faster. Maybe its just got to adjust and build up speed??


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

CraftyCathy said:


> No, I don't think its this slow in safe mode. I have another hard drive, 160gig. But don't think I have enough ram to pull it.


You don't think or you KNOW. Please. You must check as we cannot see what you see and have to rely on your input.

Ram has no bearing on a hard drive, so I'm not sure what you are trying to communicate with us on that issue


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Inetwh32.dll from what I find is Blue sky software online help. I don t understand why it would be looking for that Dll. Are you sure you returned it to factory condition?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I don't know, its really hard to tell which one is faster. Safe mode boots up faster. Normal mode has more to boot up at the beginning. Some of the programs I wanted to test won't work on safe mode, In safe mode, FTM seems to boot up faster, both are about the same speed, when closing down. Going from one one picture to another in My documents or opening up files, they seem to be about the same speed. 

Normal mode has picked up speed since last night. Where I could have been having the most trouble was on aol, on line. Since I can't go on line in safe mode, I could not check that part out. 

Every thing I tested except for FTM seems to be opening up pretty fast on either mode. I have lots of info on FTM maybe this is why its slow. Or maybe its just the program?

The more you get on your hard drive, does it slow your computer down more and more as more gets on the hard drive?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

There is two options when you use the HP Recovery Cd. 1 is to reformat. The other is to put back on the computer as it was when left the factory or when you bought it. I don't remember the exact wording. There is not any more options. I chose the second one. To put back what was on there when... I got the computer. 

After I do this, I have not got these errors before. 

Checked to see what Blue sky software was. I don't think I have ever been to this site, but I could have. In order to get that error, I would think I would have had to down load some of their software on the computer, if they have any to load. And as far as I know, I never have. Ran a search on my computer, not any Blue sky software. There is Blue and Sky.. but not any Blue Sky.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Apparently there is something wrong with my Cookie... On Googles I like 100 hits when I search. Well if there is that many. I already set this to 100 last night after I got on line. Its set back to 10 again. So I went into Googles preferences and it says..


Your cookies seem to be disabled. 
Setting preferences will not work until you enable cookies in your browser. 
How do I enable cookies? 

So I followed the instructions below.

Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.x 
Select "Internet Options" from the Tools menu. 
Click on the "Security" tab. 
Click the "Custom Level" button. 
Scroll down to the "Cookies" section. 
To enable: 
Set "Allow cookies that are stored on your computer" to "Enable". 
Set "Allow per-session cookies" to "Enable". 
Click "OK". 

Both of those are already enabled.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Not sure Cathy....maybe IE5 is nt supported....its not at the site below.
http://www.legalmatch.com/help/help_cookies.html


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well I know I have had a cookie all this time. I just don't know whats up with it. Never got a message like this before. I got a couple places I can go and put in info to see if it stores it on here. Will check it out.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Went to ancestry.com and genealogy.com put in username, and password. Then went off of each, went back on to them and its still there. So the cookie must be working. Every time I clean the cookie my info goes from these two sites, and have to reenter then. Maybe its just googles??!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It may be...if you do not have to re enter the information the cookies are working where they can. How is the rest of it performing?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Also for the small window problem do this.
Open the window fully....hold the ctrl button while closing the window. Reopen an internet window. It should now open fully.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

That works... I am Amazed!!!! Just could not figure out how to get the windows to open up full... Thank you so very much!!!

As far as I can tell... every thing I am able to use with out reinstalling and have not did all of that yet... Every thing is working fine. I have had company, and not been able to do much on here in the last few days. I know there was more I was going to ask about. But have to get my mind set back on this. Today I will have some time to be able to be on here. When I run across something I will post it... Ok??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I do have a question. Is there any way to get a program to working with out completely reinstalling it. When you do the Recovery, some programs just don't work any more, some do. I don't think I have all my software with me. I know or at least think the program is still on the computer, it just don't work. 

Also using a modem, is there any possible way to speed up download? Seems lately downloads are taking way longer then they have in the past. I went to download one program and it said 27 hours. Well... as things go on here, if it says 27 hours can figure its lots longer then that. Even 27 hours is too long to try to download something. Other progams are lots shorter download time. But still can go into the hour(s) range.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, I know this is looking dumb... having 3 posts in a row.. Guess my mind is starting to work again about all this... How do I hook up to run 2 hard drives? Is it hard. I want two different operating systems on the. One on each. I have a new 160gig hard drive I want to use. But I also want to use this 30 gig with WinME on it. Or is this not possible? Is there something I need to get, like a new powerbox or ??


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes I believe I can help you pick up some internet speed.
Yes I can help you get 2 hard drives going that are formatted fat32. That should be another thread though in hardware.
The only way I know to fix a program is system restore in windows or reinstall the program. I need sometime to do things here I am on eastern time. But definitely will post by 7pm.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Below is a link that will help your speed,,,Follow the instructions for windows 98 and that will get that part of it. After you get to the selection part of the instruction you will have to select "Small" only small works well with dialup.

http://www.helpwithwindows.com/techfiles/maxmtu-2.html#win98

This will not increase the speed of AOL.

Now I cannot remember what the name of the icon is in ME. It is in the control panel and it might be named networking. Click that. What you are looking for is a tab that says Connection pooling. 
When you find that tab click it. Then go down the list in the new window and rightclick each then select pool connection.
Click apply and ok then restart and see how your "Internet Speed is" 
this does not increase windows speed.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I am not sure I did this right at all. I have tried two different down loads, seems to be slower.

First of all, I went over on your link and did this... 

In the Control Panel, under Network, select the Dial-Up Adapter, then Advanced and choose Select IP Packet Size. This gives you four options: Automatic, Large, Medium and Small. Large will set a value of 1500 in the registry for IPMTU, Medium sets it at 1000, and Small sets it at 576. 

Then I went to Control Panel and looked for pool connection. Found what I hoped was it in, ODBC Data Sources (32bit). When I opened that there was a tab, Connecting Pooling. In which it says, Connecting Pooling time out. ODBE Drivers. There are 8 names listed. Each one I had to double click on, with the Left Mouse button. Another box came up that says: Set Connections Pooling Attributes. Microsoft Access Drivers. Then two boxes under that. 

Don't pool connection to this driver
Pool Connection to this driver.

Then there is a box below this that says:

Time that unused connection remains in pool. 
Seconds (in box) 60

Does this sound like the right thing?


----------



## computer_nut (Feb 24, 2006)

CraftyCathy said:


> Yes, I have tried cleaning it. I thought if I cleaned it any more I would wipe it clean of anything on it. Didn't help at all.
> 
> I have looked for an inexpensive copy of WinME, but have not been able to find it. I don't know if I could even install it with all there is to do. I don't have a boot up disk and not sure I can do that either.
> 
> Thanks you, Cathy


You should be able to find a cheap copy of Windows ME here on eBay: http://computers.search.ebay.com/Wi...QQfsooZ1QQfsopZ1QQftrtZ1QQftrvZ1QQsacatZ41889


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats exactly the right thing...Sorry I could nt remember where it was....just leave the timeout alone and check the box to pool each connection.

The packet size for dialup is 576 for small. Im not sure how automatic will work...never used it.... this will increase your webpage speed,,but not really a program download speed. The reason is that a webpage is very small,,,, compare a 44kb webpage to a 2mb download,,,there is a huge difference there,,, this is a small change you are making. So it will be more noticable on smaller things and not so much on the larger. This is the only change you can make that will help as far as windows goes. The default setting for windows ME is 1500..a large setting for Cable and maybe DSL...If your packet size is set there then for example it must be broken in pieces to be transmitted...reassembled to be recieved at the other end and the same in reverse. What you are doing is saving that time and using it for transmission and reception instead of having a wait time for breaking down and reassembly on both ends. 576 is the dialup setting...now there are ways to tune that in a little finer but its not going to make any more of a noticeable difference. It involves dos...and pinging...its a lot of work for whats not really going to amount to anything noticeable. After you make these changes you should reboot. Then try it to see how it works as the registry will not change until you do.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I really can't tell if it made any difference or not. I can go on a web page, it will open right up. Then the next web page can take for ever to open. Its the same way now since I made the changes yesterday. So with that in mind, its just hard to tell if they open faster. I do not see any real change that I can say.. WOW... its faster... Know what I mean? 

I had a problem when I got on the computer a while ago... My husband had been on earlier and said all worked just fine. 

Well I go on as normal, let system boot all up, then click on icon to go on line. dialed... then in just a few seconds, dialed again... or more. Not sure if it was the whole number over or what. 

is something not to great... It has a window just like aal that has to be open all the time. It loads up when it goes on line. If you X or exit that window, aal goes off line. I don't like this window. Takes up ram. And its just plain old annoying. Well after it goes on line it sits here in the "verifying" mode for a while. I have never timed it. But I can check my mail, go on web sites.. etc... before it ever moves on. Then the next step is to load its web page. Lots of times it never get to the point of loading that page. It just sits blank.... But I think all the while it is trying to load it. Now some times its speedy and loads up pretty fast. Well compared to how snail speed it is normally, that is. 

Today I am not sure where aal got in its loading. I looked down, and the two monitors icons that shows in the bottom toll bar was red X'ed.. meaning it was going off line. I could not open up IE or do anything. Its like every thing froze.

I hit Ctrl/Alt/Del, There is now an msmsgs on this list and some other things I am not sure what all are. Aal has put some on here also. On this msmsgs said, "Not responding". So I clicked on "end task". said the same thing, so clicked end task. I then clicked on restart. Get the box that said the program is busy, did I want to wait... This went on for quite a while. When it did finally restart, It ran Aal. Now it should not have ran scan disk, cause I did not shut down improperly. So this was a surprise to me. And an indication, that something is up, its just not running correctly. 

Then when I finally was able to check my mail, clicked on the link to this page, then this pages started to open it, I got a box saying there was an error on the page. And the error is still there down ln The left hand side. 

Getting errors on the web, wouldn't that be IE? Just to remind you, I am running IE5 in here this is what is on the HP Recovery CD. Although I think I do prefer it. Cause it does things I like that IE6 don't do. The only advantage to having IE6 that I have noticed, when you go to copy a graphic or picture off a web page it has those icon's it puts up there to help you do it and you don't have to right click on your mouse button. Also when at least some graphics load, it makes them smaller and there is a box to click on to make them back the size they loaded. Which is no great improvement as to what I had to give up to get it. But so many programs now don't run right on IE5. Or so they say best run in IE6. 

I just dread trying to reinstall IE6, cause of the trouble I run into with it. Then if its not done just right, I get caught in that loop. 

One great thing I have noticed, my computer is booting up or restarting lots faster. This is a very good thing.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Cathy is aal aol? Are the errors script errors? Are you running aol 9.0 security edition?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

No... I goofed, which is normal for me.. aal was all... I don't know how far peoplepc got in loading up its program. On my bottom toll bar there is two little monitors down there when I am on line with peoplepc. When I looked down, it was red X'ed out. So it went off and froze at the same time.

Yes, I am running aol Security Edition 9 SE. But I am not using it now. I am using peoplepc. 

I don't know if they are "script error's".


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh.. maybe I should add.. I am not using aol right now but in the box that comes up when you click Ctrl/Alt/Del, there is going to be aol stuff in there and its running on the computer even though I am not opening aol.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok script errors are easily fixed. Tell us if thats what they are.

My parents have aol 9.0 and in my opinion it was never intended for dialup and it was never intended for a computer built in 2001 which thiers is an hp built that year,,from what ive seen aol 9.0 does not offer the choice of this or that. It just constantly installs thier junk and constantly runs programs and constantly refuses to offer the user a choice. I just think people need to have choices..i dont see where 9.0 offers that. My opinion only. If you really want a true test uninstall aol and check it out.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

So far I haven not got another box that tells me there is an error on the page. But down on the bottom left hand corner of this page there is that triangle icon with the explanation mark in it. Says done, but with errors. I get these pages all that time that load that way. But no box telling me there is an error. 

Yes, I uninstalled aol a few weeks ago... When I was unsubbing from the service, I said to the guy, now how do I get ALL of aol off my computer. Aol don't offer an uninstall for it ALL.. He said oh yes, if you do it right. So he led me through the process.. "Right process". Then he was ready to get off the phone. After he did, I ran a search, I had over 300 files on here that had aol in them. Now there is a few I keep. Like Aim. And some other one that I can't remember right now. At the very most would be 20 files. 

Yes, your right, aol just keeps adding and adding files and programs to the computer. They are a total ram hog. Its hard to run other programs when running aol cause of this. 

Aol has put some off things on my computer also and when I tell them about it, they say aol didn't.. Well I know it did!! Like that password box for microsoft. Twice now when installing aol, its activated it.. Just like now and I don't know how to get it gone.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Your animation is not working now... It was messed up this afternoon also.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

The yellow triangle at the bottom is normal...I believe thats related to a security setting in internet options.

The animation could be a couple of things.

1. Open Internet Explorer.
2. Click from menu Tools Click Internet Options
3. Choose the Advanced tab.
4. Find the "Play animations in the web page" under Multimedia section.
5. Make sure the box is checked.
6. Press OK.
7. Close the Internet Explorer window and come back here to see if its working.

If its still not working download and reinstall DirectX from Microsoft

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/downloads/drx81.asp

Might be a popup blocker.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have got problems again today and I don't even know if I can tell you all of them. It is now 12:38pm. I have been trying since a little after 9am to get on line. Remember I have two isp's.. And yes... I have run 2 isp's lots of times on here. So I know this is not the problem. 

On Peoplepc I can not even really get hooked up. I can make it to where I am verified, then it freezes and that is it. Even the two little monitors on the bottom toll bar freezes with the red X in it and won't go away till I restart the computer. 

When I do get the connection for a little bit, its running way low. Like 19.9 or maybe in the 20's. One time it was up in the 40's, but did not stay connected at any of these. Which this has nothing to do with staying connected. 

So I tried aol.. same problem. I have been nothicing the phone line, it has static and other noises. Went to call out the phone Co. and they charge 30.00 just for coming out if its not their line that is the problem. So my husband got another new line from the box to the computer. Well the static is till there. 

After a few tries on aol I am here... I do not know if the problem is with the ISP's or the computer or the phone lines. I even changed phone numbers to be dialed up. Still did not do any good.

Another thing, first off... AVG, my anti-virus is gray Scale again... Instead of it being all those colors in the icon box, its just grays. Now I did not pay too much attention to this last time it happened.. But since I came up with 3 virus, I thought did the virus knock out avg? 

Also I get the same message about it needing to up date the next time the computer is started. Well you can start the computer over and over... still the same. 

So.. could I have picked up a virus some where and this is the whole problem of all this? I have not down loaded anything off the net. Wait.. yes I did.. That Java program. But I figured it was ok. But I mean like games or any extra programs. I can not think of any I have reinstalled. Of course I down loaded AVG.. and any other you all told me to do. I have tried to be very careful. And I am slow getting my programs going again that I have on here that is not working since I ran the recovery. Trying to test the system also to see if all is working ok... 

Before when I did Recovery, I didn't have these problems. So I am just wondering what is wrong? What am I doing wrong?

Oh yes, I checked what you told me in the above post about animation and the box is checked. Will see if other animation work on other web pages. The animation for Bandit seems to be working today. I am not sure what all its suppose to do, but its doing several things. Its just not sitting there frozen as yesterday.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Went to Googles, typed in Animation, picked a page a random, lots of animation on the page and it all is working or as far as I know... Things jumping, moving around... Seems normal to me.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok thats good. Noise in the phone is not good. However I cannot give you an expert opinion on that subject. Its just not possible for me to do it from here.

Try one more panda online scan. Post the report here. Its not impossible you have got infected again.
http://www.pandasoftware.com/produc...5D4-4DA2-B310-B1DBEC2971F2}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest

Edit:Note for me automatic update


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't get Panda to work. Guess wait and try later?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok be sure to use Internet explorer.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

First I have been able to get on in hours. Here is the Panda log. Said 1 virus.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Print this before you start.*

That is spyware and a Virus...spyware is just as bad.
One of the programs your installing is not exactly free....its coming with malware. Removing that program will not remove the malware and more than likely that program will not work after the malware is removed.

*Run the scans in safe mode* in the order below download programs you don t have.

*1. Killbox (once) Click Here
2. Aboutbuster (Run it 3 times)Click Here
3. Ad-aware (twice)Click Here
4. Panda (normal mode)* *(run it once)**Click Here*

Download Killbox again. 
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/spyware/KillBox.zip
Install it then wait until you finish the other downloads.
When you are ready to go in safe mode have the following on your desktop in
a text so you may copy then paste each into the killbox window.
Open the program,,In the killbox program *standard file kill *should be checked.
paste each of these individually into the window and hit the red *X* for each.

c:\windows\system\unPPC.exe

c:\windows\system\SBUtils

C:\WINDOWS\Favorites\Insurance

C:\WINDOWS\Favorites\Cool Stuff

C:\HP\bin\KillWind.exe

C:\HP\bin\FondleWindow.exe

C:\HP\bin\KillIt.exe

C:\HP\bin\ProcessLogger.exe

C:\HP\bin\Terminator.exe

C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\Terminator.exe

C:\HP\bin\Rebooter.exe

C:\WINDOWS\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SBUtils\SBWinet.dll

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SBUtils\SBWebCtl.dll

C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\dennis7's Account\lx528239.slt\cookies.txt[.doubleclick.net/]

C:\HP Internet\Surfboard\KillWind.exe

DownloadAboutbuster
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4289.html
Install it then wait until you finish the other downloads.

First unzip all files from the zip folder to a folder or your desktop.
Start the install and hit *ok*. Then hit *update*.
In the new window hit *Check for Updates*.
If an update is found hit *Download Updates*.
If not it will automatically tell you and exit.
Do not run it until everything is downloaded and installed.

If you have Ada-ware installed then run it. Maybe it will catch them all..Be sure to update the program.
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

Scan with adaware twice.

Open an Internet window and delete all the files and cookies...check the offline content box. It does not have to connect to the internet to do this...and do this in safe mode as well.

Go to my computer and look for the killbox folder.
Open that folder then highlight and delete everything in it.

Empty the recycle bin. Then restart in normal mode.

post whats left after another panda scan.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/produc...5D4-4DA2-B310-B1DBEC2971F2}&NRCACHEHINT=Guest

If after the Panda scan your computer is clean there are steps you need to take to clear the system restore points. At least one of the programs you are installing is installing the spyware. Or it could be a website you are visiting.
One way of finding out is to google the program you are about to install and very often you will find all you need to read about that program. 
These are 2 notes I am making for me as well as for you.
Please post the new Panda report.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This does not give me the update you said to look for..

DownloadAboutbuster
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4289.html
Install it then wait until you finish the other downloads.

First unzip all files from the zip folder to a folder or your desktop.
Start the install and hit ok. Then hit update.
In the new window hit Check for Updates.
If an update is found hit Download Updates.
If not it will automatically tell you and exit.
Do not run it until everything is downloaded and installed.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Thats ok... complete the steps as listed. Good luck.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

You didn't tell me what to do or I missed it.. When I run like the Ad-ware. Do I delete everything that it comes up with? Same with the others.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yes its a very easy program to run click the icon and hit the begin removal button,,,, ,,,then run the programs and delete the files.

The only thing you will do in Normal mode are the installs and Panda. Everything else on the list is in safe mode.

Sorry I left the directions for running About buster out,,,for some reason I was thinking I put it there.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Panda won't work again. It goes to the second window, 

Error on downloading ActiveScanAn error has occurred downloading Panda ActiveScan. Please repeat the process. If the error occurs again, restart your system and try againPossible causes of this error are: 

Not allowing the application's ActiveX control to be downloaded. 

Problems with the Internet connection. 

The error could be due to a download error or an installation error due to lack of hard disk space, privileges etc.,... Try again


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

It might be easier to start over lol.

Let me find cookiegals post....one minute.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go back to page 4 post #52 and follow Cookiegals post on WINPFIND.
Run that in safe mode per instruction in that post and see if you can get a log here that way.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok.. here it is..


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

These logs are new to me but I am fairly sure there is nothing in it. How is it working?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well... so far so good... I am on line again. Will be able to see if things start messing up as I use it more. 

You were going to tell me some precautions? I am sure I am picking up these things some where, but don't know where or how.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

When you get ready to download and install the programs please post them here before you do that or research them.
I believe it is the programs you are downloading that are causing the problems. Maybe the sites you are visiting.
Its hard to pin it down by looking at a log. I think your computer is clean at the present. I would however appreciate any input......good or bad....so I may help others in the future more efficiently. You may either mark this thread Solved at the top...and still post to it or Private message me,,,,or leave it open for a while.
As far as I can see from your logs its all good.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, give me a couple more days to see if all keeps going well. I won't reinstall or download anything in that time on this hard drive. Oh wait, I did reinstall Corel Word Perfect 8. Well just part of it, yesterday. Needed it to get into some files. Don't think I have reinstalled anything else. Haven't even reinstalled IE6 yet, cause I have so much troubles with it. 

I have not been on the net much today. So don't know if it could have something to do with the sites I got to or not. So will let you know.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Corel is ok...Have fun I will be watching for your post.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi.. I am back... I am so disgusted... I just can't figure out what the problem is... If its my computer or the isp's... As you know I told you a few days ago, I could not get on line with either peoplepc or aol. Well after the last removal of problems on this computer, peoplepc was working just fine... Well as fine as it works.. its slow hooking up and doing all the things it has to do. 

Last night I was on it for hours. Then I had to sign off for a little while around 2am. Then before 3am went to go back on it. I don't know if you know anything about peoplepc, but first you click on a window to connect. Then after it decides its has done all of that another window opens. Its like a net window, Which gives news, weather.. and a lots of other stuff on it. This window has to be open all the time, If you click the X or exit, then your off line. 

When I tried to sign back on, this window got that message on it, I think it says, can not display. Then all that writing below that we get on lots of net windows about security and setting.. etc.. I tried it a few times, still got that window. Rebooted, still got that window. But I could go on Outlook Express and check my mail. But could not get on the net, I would get the same message each time I tried to open up a window on IE. So I tried AOL.. went right on. 

Today its still the same way when I go on peoplepc. Their wondow won't open. And can't get any to open on IE. So I am on AOL then go to IE and go on the net. 

Earlier I got an error on IE. Again.. I did not write it down. I seem to always get lots of errors on IE. And its not come back up again. This was before peoplepc started doing this. So I wonder if there could be something wrong with IE causing peoplepc to act this way. But if there was, wouldn't it be the same no matter what isp I went on and then tried to go on IE?

Just don't know if its peoplepc or my computer.. Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

See if LSP fix will take care of it....its at the bottom of the post. Write the errors down as I can research them. I ll be waiting to hear...good luck.

http://cexx.org/lspfix.htm


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ran the program 3 times... "No problems found". Do I need to be connected to an isp or does this just look at the computer? I wasn't connected.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You do nt need to be connected,,,let me think about it a while. Maybe I ll come up with something.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

When your aol and people pc did work correctly did they connect at the same speed?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh.. Yal, about so.. They usually rang in the lower 50's when they are working right that is.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Went on peoplepc's web page, could not find any thing where it tells if they are having any type of problems. Seems most of these isp web pages are just made up to get people to use their service instead of helping those that already have the service. I don't like to call, its such a hassle. Then I get some of the most off the wall answers.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I got a script error opening up a page. Cathy


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I need the error in whole every single character. If its a one time thing that you cannot make repeat it could be the site you have visited.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok... the script error happens ?? when it feels like it?? hehe.. Says the same thing every time. Says some can not be shown on the page, do I want to continue anyway, then you push yes or no. But I will write it down. 

I got two more to tell you about... When I shut down yesterday at one point, all seemed fine... But then I got that box that comes up when it won't shut down that says... 

This program not respoinding. It may be busy, waiting for a respond from you or it may have stopped running. You can wait, end task or cancel. 

Only thing that seems to really ever work is cancel. Then what do you do. You want to shut down. I don't have any other windows open. Its like a program didn't shut down when I told it to or something. 

I hit End Task... 

Then I got the Blue Screen that says... 

System is busy...

The system is busy waiting for the close program dialog box to be displayed. You can wait and see if it happens or you can restart your computer. 

Press any key to return to Windows and wait. Press Ctrl/Alt/Delete to restart your computer.

I had pressed Ctrl/Alt/Del to began with to see what was running, in that box that comes up. 

Don't do much good to press any key, cause for some reason my any key don't work. It don't like to go back and wait... But when it does, you can wait all night and maybe the whole screen will finally clear back up, but it don't ever shut down.

Also while I remember this... When I open any web window, go to tools, Internet Options, then delete files. This don't delete files any more. I have to go in and delete them myself. I find that odd.. I don't know how long its been doing this.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok Cathy,,,the script error can be removed by changing a setting in I E....The shutdown problem I think will be found at microsoft. So let me get the directions and links together. A few minutes.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to I E and click tools..then click the advanced tab....scroll down and UNCHECK the box display a notification for every script error....click apply and ok.

Below are two possiblities for your shutdown problem. I think you should look them over...both procedures are safe so you may follow the instructions with no worrys.

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=299288&sd=RMVP

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=273746&sd=RMVP


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I did the 1st. one in Tools. The 1st link to Microsoft, I don't have an HP scanner, but I checked in the Startup box for it anyway. Was not there. 

Now the second one... when I click on it, I get this. Also tried clicking on it at the web page..

An error occurred rendering the requested content.

URL: /support/windows/tshoot/default.asp?SD=rmvp&LN=en-us

The operation has timed out

For some reason web sites are running real slow going to them and then a site opening completely. 

On the second one it says I have this wizard in Help. I have looked and looked, ran a search, still can't find it.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I found it on my computer... This is going to be hard, cause it don't do it all the time. I am thinking it only does it when I have been on the net a lot and or have had lots of programs open. Then go to shut down.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This is what comes up on the web page when I try to use peoplepc to go on line...

The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please try the following:

Click the Refresh button, or try again later.

If you typed the page address in the Address bar, make sure that it is spelled correctly.

To check your connection settings, click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Connections tab, click Settings. The settings should match those provided by your local area network (LAN) administrator or Internet service provider (ISP). 
If your Network Administrator has enabled it, Microsoft Windows can examine your network and automatically discover network connection settings.
If you would like Windows to try and discover them, 
click Detect Network Settings 
Some sites require 128-bit connection security. Click the Help menu and then click About Internet Explorer to determine what strength security you have installed. 
If you are trying to reach a secure site, make sure your Security settings can support it. Click the Tools menu, and then click Internet Options. On the Advanced tab, scroll to the Security section and check settings for SSL 2.0, SSL 3.0, TLS 1.0, PCT 1.0. 
Click the Back button to try another link. 

Cannot find server or DNS Error
Internet Explorer


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now I am getting an error message while going to web pages. I went to this web page.

http://www.palacioscomputers.com/dsl.htm

Internet Explorer

Problems with this Web page might prevent it from being displayed properly or functioning properly. In the future, you can display this message by double clicking the warning icon displayed in the status bar.

(little box here) Always display this message when a page contains errors. 
Ok.... Show Details...

Line: 349
Char: 2
Error: 'document. Calculate.service_type.options' is null or not an object
Code: 0
URL:http://www.palacioscomputers.com/dsl.htm

Getting this error from other web pages also.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did you uncheck the box in internet explorer 'scroll down and UNCHECK the box display a notification for every script error' if so check the next one as well Disable script debugging.

And yes shutdown problems are sometimes tough. It would be easier for me to send the link than to try and guess where the problem is. If you follow the first section disable startup items that will take a lot off and may clue you in as to whether or not the problem is in the startups or not.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I have went into IE/Tools/Internet Options and have not unchecked the debugging also. 

Yes, I am sure its much easier to send me the links then to try to figure out what the problem is. Would nearly be impossible unless you were right here checking out the computer your self. 

There is lots of things in start up. Its just amazing as to how many. Aol has things running constantly even when its not being used. Windows and or HP, have things running in it, that don't even need to be. Or at least some times. I have went to web sites telling me what these things are and if they need to be running or not. Then disabled the ones that don't need to be running, before.

Will do what you suggest... Thanks..


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I appreciate the understanding...there is another thing too you might try. And since you had CWS it may help. The site is a tutorial...Read down to the hoster part. And follow that instruction. 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial85.html
Also you may do a file search for Shell.DLL I do think it will be there...if it is ok...if not the instructions for that is there as well. It will be the windows ME one.
Also Cathy....your hidden files and folders are still unhidden?
search for control.exe as well and verify for me it is still there.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Can you please tell me what to do here? I go to play real player and got this error..

Microsoft Visual C++Runtime Library
Runtime Error!

Program:C:\Program Files\Real\Realplayer\Realplayer.exe

R6025
- Pure Virtual Function Call

Thank you...


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Install the latest visual basic from microsoft just below. That should take care of that one.

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...f9-b5c5-48f4-8edd-cdf2d29a79d5&DisplayLang=en


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ran a search for Shell.dll and Control.exe. They are both on here. 

Did you mean to start "after" Hoster part or do all above, Hoster part?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This one says for Win 2000/XP... ADSSpy. So can't do that one.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok,,,the important part is that they are there...How did hoster go? Is the microsoft download the wrong one?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I am just now starting to do this...

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tuto...utorial85.html

You said... "The site is a tutorial...Read down to the hoster part. And follow that instruction." I was wanting to know if I do on this page after hoster part or before. But I think before...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok.. what am I doing wrong here? Went into safe mode, Run Hijacker, Clicked the button, run scan and save log. Well the only log or possible log, I can see is where Hijacker is on C"\Program Files\Hijacker. This is not a file I can open. When I click on this type of file it opens up the "Open with" box, where you have to choose a program to open it up with. 

I wanted to discuss some of the items in the box with you before I deleted them. I can bring a new box up now. Would it be the same running in normal mode as in safe mode? I ran Hijack a few times in normal mode to see if I coud find the log, see if I did something wrong. Only place I see to save the log is when the program 1st comes up, for scan and save log.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't save the file. I even told it to save. Its saved the same way as it saves it... So.. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

If you can t find it just highlight all the text...right click and select copy.....open a post here right click and paste. Do nt delete anything unless someone here has asked you too. Most of the items displayed are harmless or needed.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

This part.



> The infection deletes your HOSTS file as well so it required that we restore that file for some programs to work properly. Download the Hoster from:
> 
> Hoster Download Link
> 
> Press the Restore Original Hosts button and then press the OK button. Now exit the program as your HOSTS file is now restored.


Hoster download link


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Have not been able to get on line since yesterday... Now if I can just remember the questions I was going to ask...

Looking at the instructions on the link to beepingcomputers I need to go thought some of this with you to the point of where I am at to make sure I am doing it all correctly and every thing is alright.

Starting on Step 1- Reboot into safe mode...

Now.. Step 2 says for XP and all of those others. I went into control panel just in case I was reading this wrong, I do not have an icon that says "Administrative Tools", nor "Services" that I could find in any folder. So I assume Step 2 is just for the other OS... now ME.

Going on to setp 3... All there was in the Task Manager was Explorer. So could not do this step.

Step 4. here is the Hijack This Log.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:00:37 PM, on 9/6/2006
Platform: Windows ME (Win9x 4.90.3000)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v5.50 (5.50.4134.0100)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RESTORE\STMGR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://hp.my.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=localhost:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost;<local>
R3 - URLSearchHook: PeoplePal Toolbar - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: PeoplePal Toolbar - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
O2 - BHO: PeoplePC ScamGuard - {7E3659A6-4BC5-4d93-B3FD-8B5ACC2FEDED} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\PEOPLEPC\TOOLBAR\SCAMGRD.DLL
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: PeoplePal Toolbar - {A8FB8EB3-183B-4598-924D-86F0E5E37085} - C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\Toolbar\PPCToolbar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TaskMonitor] C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCHealth] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\Support\PCHSchd.exe -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Keyboard Manager] C:\Program Files\Netropa\One-touch Multimedia Keyboard\MMKeybd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPScanPatch] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\HPScanFix.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Delay] C:\WINDOWS\delayrun.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adaptec DirectCD] C:\PROGRA~1\ADAPTEC\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Bart Station] C:\Program Files\PeoplePC\ISP6300\BIN\PPCOLink.exe -STATION
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOLDialer] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLDial.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1156571882\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGCC.EXE /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_EMC] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGEMC.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_AMSVR] C:\PROGRA~1\GRISOFT\AVGFRE~1\AVGAMSVR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SSDPSRV] C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ssdpsrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [*StateMgr] C:\WINDOWS\System\Restore\StateMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AolAcsDaemon1] C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [AOL TopSpeedMonitor] C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\TopSpeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Taskbar Display Controls] RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\GOOGLE\GOOGLETOOLBAR2.DLL/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MSN Messenger Service - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\PROGRA~1\MESSEN~1\MSMSGS.EXE
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\JAVA\JRE1.5.0_06\BIN\SSV.DLL
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://hp.my.yahoo.com
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab

Says to look for R0/R1, 02 and 04 entries in the log.

Now if I am reading this correctly, suppose to delete any R0/R1 entries. Is this correct?

02 entries only delete ones that end with a 32.

04 only ones that say "RunServices" on them. But then it says later, or give an example of 04, and it don't say RunServices. But has System 32 in it.

Also later on it then shows an 02 that has a number 32 in it..

So... I do not know which ones to delete. Is it possible to copy the above list and put a * in front of each one I am to delete? Looking at the log for the ones I am to delete, looks like they are for programs on here and other things needed to work. I don't want to delete the wrong things...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Looking at the above log, the only toll bar I use is googles, besides the ones that is already on IE. These programs seems to think they all have to put one on. But I don't know if taking off peoplepc's will damage the program or not. I still am not able to get on line with peoplepc. I am thinking something must have happened to the software??

So if it don't hurt anything and this is not one of the things I am suppose to delete, I would like to delete the peoplepc toll bar.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Hi Cathy...Ive returned to work ...I just got in and I will go over it in the morning


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

You can remove the toolbars ok....but everything else on your log is fine Cathy. Stay away from the 02's 04's Your R's are your homepage and People pc's homepage. The rest are Aol,,Java,,panda scan and your computer....all legitimate stuff that you are using or will use.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

OK.. Great... Thank you... Since I am not removing anything here, do I continue with the rest of the stuff on that web site?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Nah I was only worried about the host file....how is your computer working now?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well... nothing has changed, haven't did anything to change it. Its not running bad I guess... Seems slow... On aol to dial up with cause I still can't get on peoplepc. Aol seems way slower the peoplepc. Guess I am going to have to call peoplepc and see if I can find out what is wrong. I just do not like doing this. Usually who I get when I can an isp is some one that knows less then I do. I use to do what they say, then I learned more and if they don't say what I think is right, I don't do it. They have messed up my computer several times. So.... I realy hesitate calling them. 

Some times when I click on a link, like when you even put a link on here to go to another web site, the computer won't go. It just sits here, like I did not click on the link. Now this is new. I mean, don't think I ever had this happen in the past with my computers. I got more ram. I can not tell I even have over twice as much as I did have. I don't see anything that acts different. So what is ram for anyway?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I want to thank you for all the help you have given me. My computer would not have been fixed with out all your help. 

Cathy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You can mark the thread solved using the THREAD TOOLS drop down menu.


----------

